# How to preserve a cape to mount?



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

I do a lot of hunting in states other than the one i live in, and i often have a hard time finding a place to freeze a cape to mount. How long can you keep a cape on ice befor it stars to get sour, or are there any other ways to keep a cape for a couple of days befor i can get it frozen?


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

if you have it caped out you should rub some borax inside and out anf hair side on the face and find some dry ice and keep it in a cooler. regular ice will just melt and get the cape wet. if it's still on the skull with horns and it's warm you need to find a cooler, that's all there is to it.


----------



## RLIGHT (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah go the dry ice route,I shot a pretty nice buck last year in north carolina and we caped it out and put it on ice even kept draining it and adding ice we had it on ice for a total of 3 days and when I got it back home here we took it taxidermist and when he unrolled it patches of hair fell off from the moisture getting in the plastic bag that it was in and laid on the bottom of the bag and thats what made it do that the taxidermist said.So needless to say now it is european mounted.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

if it's cold and you are a coupler day's away from home take some borax and rub around the face and when you get your dry ice wrap it up in a layer of newspaper and lay it on top of your cape inside a cooler not the bottom and you should be ok till you get home. get at least a 5 lb. block. you've got to keep the cape from getting wet. i brought some meaty back from wyoming and started with a 5 lb. block of dry ice and when i got home i still had some about the size of a bar of soap. if it's caped out and if you use salt make sure you let it bleed out 1st that way the liquid won't get the cape wet.


----------

